# Limestone rock in vivs



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Can I put a limestone rock in viv or is it unsafe for frogs? Since I have pumilio, I think a substrate rich in calcium may benefit to the froglet. Or am I wrong? Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Most of the amphibians and reptiles benefit from limestone in Florida. I would be worried about potential pathogens.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Limestone isn't a really good method for adding calcium that the frogs can access... See http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-will-rock-work-my-vivarium-2.html#post571131 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you. So, this is not a good way to add calcium in the terrarium. But at least is limestone rock safe for frogs?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I've used limestone for years, it is fine.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

There are some neat plants to consider growing on limestone, such as this one...









(Wikimedia Commons image: File:Aspleniumrhizophyllum.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

The only problem with limestone is that it will leach calcium which will stain your glass. Especially if you use a lot of leave letter which develops tanic acid which leaches the limestone. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Chuck,

I'm going to ask a silly question but how does the leached calcium get from the substrate to the glass? 


Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

rigel10 said:


> Can I put a limestone rock in viv or is it unsafe for frogs? Since I have pumilio, I think a substrate rich in calcium may benefit to the froglet. Or am I wrong? Merry Christmas to everyone


If you want to incorporate a calcium bearing substrate, you should look into clay substrates.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63732-clay-substrate-how.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/22990-ultimate-clay-based-substrate-thread.html


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you very much. I live in a limestone area (Gargano, Puglia, Italy), but I've never used limestone rocks in my fish tank. I thought of using a couple of rocks in my next viv, similar in shape to Ada Stones, thinking it might help to enrich the soil of calcium as well as to decorate the tank. But what concerns me is that they are safe for frogs. Otherwise, I will avoid using them!
@ Chuckpowell: are you referring to the glass bottom?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

As Ed already informed you, it would NOT be a feasible way to add calcium to the system. Check out this thread. It addresses trying to add calcium to a traditional substrate.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/oophaga/90646-beginner-pumilio-q.html


----------

